
Facebook Friends suggest is getting creepy - aitoehigie
I met someone in the course of work this week. He didnt have a mobile phone with him and I use a dumb phone thats not even connected to the Internet. Surprise, I just logged into Facebook and saw his name on my Friends suggest list. 
How is that even possible? This is not the first time something like this has happened to me. 
Can anyone please enlighten my ignorance about how Facebook does this?
======
gus_massa
Just guessing:

Let's call you X.

My guess is that you X have a facebbok friend Y, and that Y has a facebook
friend Z. So facebook can make a link between X and Z.

Option 1) Someone tagged X and Z (and perhaps Y) in a recent photo, so
facebook decided to add Z to the suggestions of X.

Option 2) Facebooks was already showing Z randomly in the suggestions of X
because they are linked. But since X doesn't know Z then X doesn't notice Z
and just ignore Z. Now that X knows Z, then X recognizes the photograph in the
suggestions.

~~~
aitoehigie
I dont think thats what happened. This person in question is a totally random
person (actually a walk in customer I attended to) so I doubt if anyone went
around tagging pictures of us together

~~~
gus_massa
That increase the creepy factor. Perhaps this person friended the business or
a coworker???

~~~
aitoehigie
No. Thats why I said its creepy. Almost like black magic.

~~~
throwaway9038
Before you met this person, did you schedule anything in your calendar or
something similar?

Edit:

Also, were there any other devices there? GPS? Video cameras? Microphones?

~~~
aitoehigie
None at all. I use a dumb phone, the person in question didnt have a phone
with him

~~~
throwaway9038
There's something we're missing here. Not sure what.

------
corvallis
Would it be possible that he googled you, or you googled him after the
meeting, that one of you searched for the others' LinkedIn or other similar
sites (or on FB itself), and that the Facebook cookies/trackers connected the
two of you?

Disclaimer: I am not connected to the tech world professionally; I'm just a
bystander.

Step 1. Read Data and Goliath by Bruce Schneier. Step 2. Delete your Facebook
account.

